# Blue Phone Elite



## marion19 (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je m'excuses si je n'ai pas posté le message au bon endroit

J'ai un petit souci avec le logiciel Blue Phone Elite 2. 
J'ai transferer mes sms pour les conserver sur le mac, malheureusement, ils ne sont plus sur mon téléphone (samsung F490). 
Comment puis je faire le chemin inverse ? 

La synchronisation a du mal !!!! 

Un message dit : ERREUR : 
Marion: Mobile Network Error: (500) Unknown error 
Command: +CMGW 

Merci à tous 
A bientot
Jeu Oct 16, 2008 9:06 pm


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonne question, j'utilise aussi ce soft pour sauver mes SMS, mais justement c'est pour vider le téléphone qui est trop vite rempli.


----------

